# Pushups daily?



## Lynne (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you do pushups daily?  I'm wondering about muscle recovery.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 12, 2008)

Lynne said:


> Can you do pushups daily? I'm wondering about muscle recovery.


 

Been doing them every morning for more than 30 years......what some would call LOTS of them. Muscle recovery hasn't been an issue; that's why it's called a "routine." :lol:


----------



## bostonbomber (Nov 12, 2008)

Whether or not you do them every day depends on your physical condition and what else you are doing.  It's always best to "listen" to your body.  If you are feeling run down, having trouble sleeping, etc you may be over-training, which can be really slow down overall progress.  Also, mental stress at work can contribute to over-training as much as physical stress from working out.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.  My Sa Ba Nim recommends that we do them daily.  Sometimes, we don't do them in class.  Then, we'll do 60 in class or we might do 200 or even more (200 interspersed throughout the warmup and maybe throughout the class).

If we do 100 or so, I'll be sore two days later.  I know I need more conditioning.  So, I'll start doing them daily, in different positions...and listen to my body.

There is so much to work on.  I'm trying to figure out how to get in my conditioning without overworking muscle groups.  I never know what we are going to work on in class.  This week we are doing lots of lower body stuff.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 12, 2008)

In short, yes, you can do pushups everyday.  If you aren't used to this, you may feel soreness and your body will complain.  Start slow (either every other day at first to let your body get used to it), or with low numbers, and build up gradually.  

Don't do knee or "girl" pushups... they do very little to increase your strength and are mostly regarded as a waste of time... it's much better to do 3 full pushups with good form than 20 knee pushups (and harder too, which should tell you something).

Good luck!

Whoa... just read your last post.  If you're already doing that much in some of your classes, you should definitely be able to add daily pushups to your routine.


----------



## exile (Nov 12, 2008)

The thing about pushups is, once your muscles develop to the point where you can do a certain number, you won't gain any more strength no matter how many you do, because you're limiting the overload on those muscles to your body weight. A pushup is kind of an inverted bench press, where you're pressing your own body; but the difference is, you can keep adding weights to a barbell, whereas to get the same effect with pushups, you need to have someone sit on your back while you do the push up. They're really a low intensity exercise. If you want to gain strength and continue gaining it, do very heavy bench presses in a very short, optimum-leverage rangethat will probably add 50% to the weight you can bench press immediatelyand go for a fixed number of reps in a fixed period of time at progressively higher weights. This kind of high intensity routine will add phenomenal amounts of strength, if you keep it up steadily and allow plenty of recovery time. A few years ago, doing this kind of routine once every three or four weeks led me to 405-lb benches (with a rep range of about an inch), working in a power rack. I've gotten away from it, alas, but I'm going to be starting up again and I know that in roughly two years from when I begin, I'll be back to that, or close to it.

Endless pushup reps, like endless anything else, will add to your endurance. But for strength, and the power that strength plus technique translates into, a higher intensity regime will do you much more good, if that that's what you're looking for.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 12, 2008)

I did push ups daily for awhile before boot camp. Not a lot, but enough that I was getting results (50 a day before I shipped). I also did alot of air squats (120 a day before I shipped). I plan on getting into a similar routine when I get to my MOS school. I plan on doing push ups, pull ups, and running daily. By the way, while at boot camp I did up to 7 pull ups three times a day.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Nov 12, 2008)

"Been doing them every morning for more than 30 years......what some would call LOTS of them. Muscle recovery hasn't been an issue; that's why it's called a "routine." "

Just out of curiosity, how many is LOTS?
I used to do about 50 a day, I'm considering getting back into this habit.
Thanks


----------



## elder999 (Nov 12, 2008)

SensibleManiac said:


> "Been doing them every morning for more than 30 years......what some would call LOTS of them. Muscle recovery hasn't been an issue; that's why it's called a "routine." "
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how many is LOTS?
> I used to do about 50 a day, I'm considering getting back into this habit.
> Thanks


 

Depends on the day and how much time I have. 100 minimum. Usually more. Then situps, then a quick weight routine, then something aerobic for about 25-30 minutes. Then, if I'm home, I feed the animals and shower...

I do other stuff, too-my son used to take great delight in bringing his wrestling buddies over to work out with the old man, just to watch them puke.....


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 12, 2008)

While you can do them daily, if you're not used to them, as you get started, it is best to work up to that.  Start off with a reasonable number one day, possibly take a day off, then do it again.  You will slowly work your way up to doing them daily.  But what Exile said is very important....even if you do them everyday, there is a point when you will "hit the wall."  At that point, you have to start supplementing with other exercises.  Throw in some free weight exercises and you'll increase your push up numbers fast, since you are using more than your body weight.

You will also run into muscle memory issues.  If you train the same exercise enough, your muscles get very good and very efficient doing just that one exercise.  So there are people who may be able to do 100 push ups....but are still not very strong, because their muscle have just learned the push up movement.  A regular weight lifting or calisthenics based work out will go a VERY long way.  By doing other exercises, you will increase your push ups....Just keep in mind, push ups are NOT just your arms, they have a lot to do with your core as well.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 12, 2008)

When I was doing my push up routine I started at 20, and added 5 after a three week 'adjustment' period. Then, I added 5 a week till I was at 50. adding by week made it easier for me to keep track. I also was planning on spending two weeks on 50 push ups since I was starting to have a hard time. I figured if I kept going the way I was going (add 5 a week, take two weeks at every 50) I shouldn't have to worry too much about over doing it, and should still be getting some pretty good results.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 13, 2008)

The issue on this that has not been touched on and is the only thing that really matters to the question at hand is; Are you going to failure?

If you tax the muscle so you get to the point that you can't do another push up, then you can't do them everyday because you need to allow your muscles time to rebuild and recover.

BUT, if for example you can easily do a set of 20 max. and do sets of 15 spaced throughout the day you will increase your max amount and allow your body to be able to train everyday.

Powerlifters don't train till failure and will practice their lift throughout the day and train everyday because of the fact that they don't train to failure.

I used to just do a set of 10 pushups once an hour while at work and did that everyday and got very good results overall.  Then I actually upped it 25 an hour.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 13, 2008)

I see the point about going to failure and not being able to (or one shouldn't) do pushups the following day.

I like the idea of doing pushups throughout the day.  If my pecs are sore, I'll take a day off.  I get tremendously sore if we (in class) place our hands in a diamond right under the chest.  The thing is we don't do that very often.

See, this week we aren't doing pushups at all.  It's kill-the-legs week.  Next week we will probably do loads of pushups.

I want to be conditioned so that I don't get sore from doing pushups in class.  Soreness is not a bad thing but when I'm very sore I know I need to be doing more outside of class.  And, of course, functional strength is a great thing.


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you do not do them daily already, ease into them.  I tried doing them daily after not doing them very regularly and within a couple of weeks developed tennis elbow.  Being overweight contributed to the problem.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 13, 2008)

doc clean said:


> If you do not do them daily already, ease into them. I tried doing them daily after not doing them very regularly and within a couple of weeks developed tennis elbow. Being overweight contributed to the problem.


 Good advice.  I still have elbow tendonitis from punching drills.  It's been about 7 months now and is almost gone.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 13, 2008)

get some of those perfect push-ups. i thought they were a gimmick but they work and they make you work muscels you didnt know were involved, plus they take a lot of pressure off your should, elbows and wrists. I got a set a couple months ago and love them

B


----------



## elder999 (Nov 13, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> get some of those perfect push-ups. i thought they were a gimmick but they work and they make you work muscels you didnt know were involved, plus they take a lot of pressure off your should, elbows and wrists. I got a set a couple months ago and love them
> 
> B


 
I've got one word for "perfect push-ups": _towel_. :lol:

(Two towels, actually, one for each hand. Put them on a smooth floor, put your fists in them, and you can do pushups with the same motion as those "perfect" ones......)


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 14, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I've got one word for "perfect push-ups": _towel_. :lol:
> 
> (Two towels, actually, one for each hand. Put them on a smooth floor, put your fists in them, and you can do pushups with the same motion as those "perfect" ones......)


or you can do that. 

B


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 14, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I've got one word for "perfect push-ups": _towel_. :lol:
> 
> (Two towels, actually, one for each hand. Put them on a smooth floor, put your fists in them, and you can do pushups with the same motion as those "perfect" ones......)


 
My office has carpet so that doesn't work.  I keep a pair of the "perfect push ups" in my filing cabinet to use.

An added bonus of the towel method is you can do knuckle pushups with the twist as well.  Supposedly, the company is going to make a model that will allow you to do that as well.


----------



## zDom (Nov 14, 2008)

doc clean said:


> If you do not do them daily already, ease into them.  I tried doing them daily after not doing them very regularly and within a couple of weeks *developed tennis elbow*.  Being overweight contributed to the problem.



I do daily pushups and, back awhile ago (last year? year before?) started to have the same problem.

My instructor suggested it was because I was developing an imbalance (too much tricep, not enough bicep).

Curls with a dumbell DID correct the problem.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 14, 2008)

zDom said:


> I do daily pushups and, back awhile ago (last year? year before?) started to have the same problem.
> 
> My instructor suggested it was because I was developing an imbalance (too much tricep, not enough bicep).
> 
> Curls with a dumbell DID correct the problem.


 
To correct the imbalance, you need to do an exercise that does the opposite of the push up exercise.  In this case it would be a bent over row.  You are pulling with the arms/back muscles.  If you don't have a weight bar and want to stick with bodyweight.  Put a sturdy stick  between two chairs and and lay under the stick and pull your self up to the bar (feet stay on the ground or you can elevate them with a 3rd chair).


----------



## zDom (Nov 14, 2008)

punisher73 said:


> To correct the imbalance, you need to do an exercise that does the opposite of the push up exercise.  In this case it would be a bent over row.  You are pulling with the arms/back muscles.  If you don't have a weight bar and want to stick with bodyweight.  Put a sturdy stick  between two chairs and and lay under the stick and pull your self up to the bar (feet stay on the ground or you can elevate them with a 3rd chair).



Ah yes -- he ALSO recommended (and I also did) bent over rows. Thanks for reminding and pointing that out.

I think the curls also helped though.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 14, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I've got one word for "perfect push-ups": _towel_. :lol:
> 
> (Two towels, actually, one for each hand. Put them on a smooth floor, put your fists in them, and you can do pushups with the same motion as those "perfect" ones......)


 
Alright, now do that with the perfect pull up? Oh, I know, rope handles on a pull up bar. Also how you fix that muscle imbalance.


----------



## elder999 (Nov 14, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> Alright, now do that with the perfect pull up? Oh, I know, rope handles on a pull up bar. Also how you fix that muscle imbalance.


 

Actually, I use chains. I also do push ups from hanging chains. I'm not too worried about "muscle-imbalance," because in addition to my other body weight exercises, I have a couple of weight routines-*and* _I use my muscles in a variety of *functional* ways,_ like swimming, climbing, running, walking, drawing a bow, swinging an axe, chopping and carrying wood, hoeing the garden, sweeping the floor, etc., etc., etc......

....and pull ups actually deal with that "muscle imbalance"  from push ups  _for me_, quite nicely, thanks.....(no one should take exercise advice from me; I am a freak of nature.....:lol: )


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2008)

For biceps, I find the following excercise outstanding:

Bring a bench over to a chinning bar. Hang a 25lb dumbell (to start with) around your waist, grip the bar in with your palms facing towards you, hop up into a strongest-leverage range and hang there for no less than thirty seconds. When you can do this for the full count, add 5 lbs, till you can get to half a minute again, then add another five, and so on. The overload on the biceps is phenomenal, and the added strength definitely percolates down to your non-optimal leverage ranges, so that a conventional barbell curl at what was once a struggle, or even a prohibitive weight, will become comfortably doable. The catch, of course, is that you are going to be in the serious pain zone on the weighted hanging chin for what feels like a very... long... time...

For triceps, do the same thing on a dipping rack. But use a much heavier weight&#8212;you can, because the triceps are significantly larger than the biceps.

The bottom line, for arm training, is that a chain belt is the weapon of choice.  Just keep the reps short (or use a static contraction system) in the optimal leverage range,  and the weights very heavy.


----------



## tahuti (Nov 15, 2008)

Regarding not gaining strength from pushups, you need to change leverage or move to one limb exercises, it seems that everyone thinks you need to do same movement over and over, while with weights you can add them.  High numbers are good for endurance, but for strength you need to progress like, change position of hands, raise feet (hand stand pushup), or do one armed pushup (how about one arm-one leg pushup).


----------



## CuongNhuka (Nov 15, 2008)

elder999 said:


> ....and pull ups actually deal with that "muscle imbalance" from push ups _for me_, quite nicely, thanks.....(no one should take exercise advice from me; I am a freak of nature.....:lol: )


 
Same here. It takes less time then a variety of weighted exercises also.


----------



## Lynne (Nov 22, 2008)

We did 110 pushups during our test today (throughout the test, not at once).  I'm not sore yet.  Tomorrow, I will be sore and wondering why I haven't followed the advice given by you all!  Ok...Monday I begin doing pushups more often.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

I do pushups daily along with a kettlebell routine.  As other posters have stated, work to it gradualy to give your body time to adjust.

David


----------



## sjansen (Dec 19, 2008)

If you are trying to build muscle, then doing them every day is not beneficial. If you are trying to build stamina then it is. The reason that it hurts the next day when you do triangle pushups is because you are using different muscles. To build strength you need to increase the amount of resistance i.e. use more wieght. Your muscles will take longer to recuperate by doing this. You can actually get weaker by doing high reps with low weight. However, your muscles will not fatigue as easily in everyday activities. It's a balancing act and you have to decide what your goal is. If you want more power and more muscle, increase the weight and lower the reps. If you want more stamina, decrease the weight and add more reps. Look at long distance runners. They have little muscle, but great stamina. Sprinters have the opposite.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Try doing Hindu pushups to build both stamina and strength.

David


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 20, 2008)

Very interesting thread. So How many push ups is should one do a day. My Sihing says one should one thousand push ups a day and one thousand sit ups a day!


----------



## sjansen (Dec 20, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Very interesting thread. So How many push ups is should one do a day. My Sihing says one should one thousand push ups a day and one thousand sit ups a day!


 
This will certainly build your stamina, but without ungodly amounts of protien it will not build much muscle. Even then, increase the weight and decrease the frequency if you want to build muscle and power. Some professional athletes have been documented doing 500 of each a day, but steriods (which help the body recover) were probably used.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Very interesting thread. So How many push ups is should one do a day. My Sihing says one should one thousand push ups a day and one thousand sit ups a day!


 That's not unheard of.  I know a martial artist who does 1,000 pushups every morning (no, it isn't me!) and 1,000 crunches every morning (that isn't me either, lol).  He has been in the art for over 30 years however.


----------



## Dao (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you guys talking about palm pushups or knuckle pushups?  Also do you do them fast or slow?  If you want to build muscle do them slower.  I highly  doubt people do 1000 push up with proper form.  If you're not using proper form you can lead to injury.


----------



## zDom (Dec 22, 2008)

Dao said:


> Are you guys talking about palm pushups or knuckle pushups?  Also do you do them fast or slow?  If you want to build muscle do them slower.  I highly  doubt people do 1000 push up with proper form.  If you're not using proper form you can lead to injury.



Yes, (SOME) people DO do 1,000 pushup with proper form. Not very many people &#8212; certainly not ME. (At least not daily).

But there ARE people who CAN and DO.

Probably NOT slow  But after a couple hundred, I'm sure they aren't cheating themselves out of a good workout even if they are fast instead of slow pushups.


----------



## SteffenBerg (Dec 22, 2008)

I do them every other day or so... anywhere from 200 - 350 reps, broken up into 4 - 8 sets. I also do other bodyweight exercises on the same days. I vary the types of push-ups (and pull-ups), and alternate between 8 variations depending on the day.

I did them every day for quite some time (5 - 6 years), then got injured doing BJJ and just eased my way back into them this summer. Started with sets of 20 reps, then increased them over a period of 90 days. 

FWIW, I focus most of my efforts on bodyweight training and kettlebell training and have never really seen the need to go to a gym. Only other training implements I have are: a dip / pull-up station, ab wheel, push-up bars, weighted vest, weighted jump rope, and power-blocks (that I rarely use)... 

I also do Yoga on alternate days so I don't lose my range of motion (particularly in shoulders and spine). 

/Stef


----------



## geezer (Jan 13, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Very interesting thread. So How many push ups is should one do a day. My Sihing says one should one thousand push ups a day and one thousand sit ups a day!


 
Your Si-hing is a total lunatic...

...That said, he may _be right._ LOL

BTW...I've come up with a solution to_ increasing the resistance_ (or load) when doing push ups. I have my son sit on my shoulders (like riding a horse) when I do them. He's only 10 and very small for his age...maybe 70 lbs.? It's tough, but I can crank out maybe 8 reps. 

...And, just think how strong I'll be in fifteen years when he weighs about 160. Heck, how about in thirty years when he's overweight, married and has kids....Let's see, about 190lbs. for him, another 125 for his wife, maybe another 120 for a couple of grandkids... add a couple of pets... well anyway, For a guy in his eighties I'll be freakin' _scary strong_, right?


----------



## CDKJudoka (Jan 16, 2009)

What about wearing a weight vest, as opposed to the chain belt? I have a 40 lbs weight vest that I got from a friend of mine, and he used to do pull ups and chin ups with it everyday!! I am going to start using that when I am doing bag training, as well as push ups, pull ups, and crunches.


----------

